# LUNA



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Well one of my sisters females has come to live with me, she is getting beat up over at her house. Its going to be so hard now with 5 :shock: And my on going health issues, but I cant sit by and watch her get beat up. She is so not the alpha and my dogs havent even done anything but sniff her butt :roll: Mine are such lovers  She is 15 months and weighs about 4.5 lbs. and she is spayed for anyone who will ask :?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

she is adorable and looks alot like the drawing in your avatar


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow lori she's gorgeous !! how could you ressist that face :roll: 

looks like it's getting pretty busy at your house  

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

so wonderful for you to take her in, I am sure you will have a whole loving Walton family soon :wink: :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She is just beautiful. I would have taken her in too! :wink:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

You are such a sweet person to take her in


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is lovely.......you are very kind to save her ...I am sure she will love you all the more now !


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Aww she has such a sweet little face. I'm glad she won't be getting beat up anymore.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

SC said:


> Aww she has such a sweet little face. I'm glad she won't be getting beat up anymore.



Me too, she sure has lost a lot of weight because of the other dogs. My sister tried locking them up to let her eat in peace and she just wont. 
She is a chow hound here :lol: She loves her chewies and kibble. She vomited this morning, it was yellow foam. So I called the vet and he said just to watch her. He blamed it on stress and nerves, which I tend to agree with. She is fine now, jumping and playing with Rasta and she ate  She has no Diarrhea so I really do think it is stress :?


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Shes a doll!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow she is gorgeous!! Lori you are so kind to take her in with you.


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Aw, what a darling. Bless you, Lori.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

What a lovely little Chi. Love the name too, it seems to fit her. Are you going to keep her permanently???? or find another home for her?? She is such a sweet looking liitle thing.  Your Chi family is expanding.... :wink: It is so hard to turn down a sweet face like that. :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

she's pretty!!!!!!!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

sjc said:


> What a lovely little Chi. Love the name too, it seems to fit her. Are you going to keep her permanently???? or find another home for her?? She is such a sweet looking liitle thing.  Your Chi family is expanding.... :wink: It is so hard to turn down a sweet face like that. :wink:


Oh she is here forever!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

She's way too cute to get beat up So glad you have her


----------

